# Wine Bottle Label



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright,
so this is sooo last minute for me...but someone asked me to make a Halloween gift basket for her work as a raffled prize. My family back home in Spain partly owns a vineyard and I want to make custom labels for this gift basket for a special bottle of wine. I need some ideas...something "vampy" and "gothy" but not cheesy...help help help


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well you can actually purchase "vampyre" wine. I have several bottles of it. They also sell "werewolf" wine too. Martha Stewart is selling labels to add to bottles this year too and they are nice. They also have some good rub on labels at michaels for htem too.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

We have those labels from the dollar store here in Detroit that say "zombie virus" and 7 other phrases. They are EXTREMELY cool and very realistic. I think it was dollar tree. Michaels has some pretty good ones also.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Actually...i don't want premade labels, i want to design it myself, i just need some ideas


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm designing some great ones for my party as "take homes" for the guest. I've got 3 labels I'll be using this year with the invasion theme: Zombie, Robot, and Alien. I'll be putting together a front and back label. Haunt name (Eerie Hollow) and party info on the front and "helpful survival hints" on the back. Message me and I'll send over the "templates" I created. Very cool!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay, My thought is: Go with folklore. An old tale about the origins of the special wine. You have to become creative and use this for the back label. For the front label use whatever you can to project the story. The labels should look extremly aged and peeling from corners.








Lets' use this for an example. Change the name to anything a fictional name. Guido - The wide one, or from the wood. Use maybe your family name as the last. Go with an old date and type of wine. I am thinking some type of lycanthropes cursed wine. A wine that has been passed along generation to generation. A wine that cannot be shared. 
Maybe use this as a label








How about adding silver bullets into the basket? Maybe this is enough to get you on your way to making a fantastic gift basket. By the way "wine lover here" special wine would be nice contact me for shipping addy.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Have you looked at Johnny L's bottle lables?


----------



## clevergirl_AK (Sep 13, 2008)

I am working on some labels for my party. dafont.com has excellent free fonts and dingbats - they even have a gothic section. Here is one of my favorites is Zombie Holocaust. I am not sure what style you are thinking but I love red on black. If you did vampire it would be fun to add blood to the bottle. Michaels sells that window cling blood that might attach to a bottle and have a nice 3d effect???


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

what's the name of the vineyard back in spain? You could do something with that.
I googeled cheeses from spain to..maybe you can print up a label for your cheese too
http://www.cheesefromspain.com/CFS/2005/15_DOs_I.htm
maybe after labeling the wine you can hang a cool gothic looking necklace over it.
or a bat one
if you can put it together the day of
real grapes
loaf of french bread
sealed red or black scented candle(s) either pillar or taper
maybe a nice holder


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

we did this last year.. went over really well. we werent too creative however.. something dungeon.. esk.. specially with a red desert wine.


----------

